# Taking Mochi to school with me



## xljenlx3389 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a first year med student that spends most of my free time sitting at a table or sofa studying. Mochi has gotten confortable sitting in my lap or snuggled in a blanket/pillow as I study. I would like to continue studying with her because its the best time for us to bond and play. However, I would like to start studying at school in the study rooms so I can interact with other students for help. 

Would bringing her with me be too much of a stressor for her? For the most part, the rooms are quiet but they can get loud if the other students are not being too studious. Also, the lighting is very bright. I plan on bringing her in a small cloth bag I have with the blanket she uses when I study to keep her comfortable. I know that is she's scared she will poop more which I don't mind cleaning up quickly, but I'm worried that the other students will be disgusted and confused on why I brought her.

Any opinions?

Jen


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont think many people will be bothered by her, especially since hedgehog poo isnt all that big. The only thing that might annoy people is the smell :lol: Take it from me, some hedgies have such a strong scent. And as long as its nice and dark in her hedgie bag, she should be okay. If anything your peers will be intrigued by your pet :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Libraries can get pretty noisy, even in study rooms. Another thing that I would be concerned about is getting caught with the animal on school premises. It could mean that you would have rehome her if you're living in the dorms. 

I would leave Mochi home and study part time at the library with your friends and study at your dorm too with Mochi. That way you know that she is in a safe comfortable place and she won't get too stressed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Rainy. I'd leave her at home and not risk her being stressed or cold.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Rainy said:


> Libraries can get pretty noisy, even in study rooms. Another thing that I would be concerned about is getting caught with the animal on school premises. It could mean that you would have rehome her if you're living in the dorms.
> 
> I would leave Mochi home and study part time at the library with your friends and study at your dorm too with Mochi. That way you know that she is in a safe comfortable place and she won't get too stressed.


+1


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know why you would bring her because the library would tell you to leave with your hedgehog. i wouldn't go for it


----------



## xljenlx3389 (Sep 11, 2011)

The study room is not in the library and there is no supervision or administrators to police our actions. The only posted rules for the study rooms involve cleaning, leaving food behind, and saving electricity. I have seen other individuals bring their cats to school so bringing an animal does not seem to be a big deal and like Squiggy said an intriguing diversion.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess it depends on Mochi too. Like Opal loves going out she likes looking around and isn't scared at all. But if Mochi is a nervous type it might be better off to leave her home. 
As far as how the library and your peers will react whats the worst they can do in the library? Tell you to go home. They can't kick you out unless like someone else said your not allowed to animals in dorms or on school premeis. But you stated that that seems not to be a problem so I say go for it. 
Maybe bring her a little water, food and a paper towel and small baggie for poop. 
But you also got to think, will she distract you from studying? Or will your peers like attack you with questions and talking about her also distracting you from studying.

I guess I'm half and half. lol I personally would bring opal if I could though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Some libraries can be cold and vary in temperature that is important to keep in mind


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Taking Mochi outside in the winter should be cause for concern too. They need a steady temp of 75-80 or so, depending on the hedgie.


----------

